# Clone Engine For 33 Inch MTD Yes or No?



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, a work pal of mine gave me this big older MTD 33 inch blower, but with 1 hitch, the 12 hp Tecumseh was seized according to him.
As it turned out they used it after it was sitting out in the cold and neglected, and broke the connecting rod, as far as I can tell, but did not tear down the engine.
I pulled the engine, went over the machine, all looks pretty good, the front auger gear box looks ridiculously light duty, the drive and friction wheel areas look good, even the belts are in good shape.
I am planning on buying a Princess Auto Powerfist (Canadas Answer for Predator) Winter engine, 420 cc for a good deal less than $400 bucks.
Whats the thoughts on this , of course this is not an old Airens or John Deere machine, have had those and they are built for bullwork and to last, not sure why I ended up selling them.
Currently I do my long country driveway with a Polaris 500 and blade, but sure could use a blower once ina while to get the job done.
Here are some pics.
I am looking for the pitfalls and negatives on this machine, so lemme have it...PS can't attach pics yet, and don't do "Photobucket" type pics


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Go on with the install.
For pictures, use copy and paste or upload them uning "manage attachments", should work.


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like I do not have the "manage attachments' feature yet...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

to be honest, i wouldnt put a clone on that its not really worth it for an mtd. if i were you i would throw a used hm100 on for 100 bucks, list it for 600 and use that money to buy an ariens st1032 or something


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

43128 said:


> to be honest, i wouldnt put a clone on that its not really worth it for an mtd. if i were you i would throw a used hm100 on for 100 bucks, list it for 600 and use that money to buy an ariens st1032 or something


Got one for sale...LOL, thought this was an MTD section, so what is your thoughts on MTDs just issues with cheaper manufacturing?
I have a Polaris Sportsman 500 with blade, and I can move a lot of snow, but just want to drop another engine on this old tank for some exrta snow clean up.
Used Ariens are not that cheap up here, and not easy t find mid winter...


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey S/J, I'm with 43128. It's generally cheaper, quicker and easier to use an exact Running replacement. Everything is direct swap, drop on and fire it off. Not to mention you already have a parts motor that you are taking off that you can salvage something from, such as: pull start, electric start, alternator, cylinder head. GLuck, Jay


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Listen Guys thanx for all suggestions, whichever way you many think on MTDs and my new engine idea, if I go with the new engine, and the machine sucks, well engine gets pulled nd the rest to the smealter....LOL


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Hey S/J, I'm with 43128. It's generally cheaper, quicker and easier to use an exact Running replacement. Everything is direct swap, drop on and fire it off. Not to mention you already have a parts motor that you are taking off that you can salvage something from, such as: pull start, electric start, alternator, cylinder head. GLuck, Jay


Thanx Guy, yes, I have not trouble swapping in and fabbing, welding fixing modding no issues.
I have looked all over for another used Tecumseh, no such luck, this sucker is a 12 hp with 1 inch shaft...


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Will post pics ASAP


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sno Job said:


> Listen Guys thanx for all suggestions, whichever way you many think on MTDs and my new engine idea, if I go with the new engine, and the machine sucks, well engine gets pulled nd the rest to the smealter....LOL


That's right, you'll still have the engine.


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

The old beast...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my thoughts on mtd? cheap paper thin sheet metal, tiny aluminum gearboxes, plastic everywhere, mostly all cables that can rust out and break while quality machines have all solid linkages, the fact that they scam peole into thinking there buying the same brand there father bought 30 years ago(troy bilt, cub cadet to name a few) and charging a premium for those names. dont like the way there products are built and dont like them ethically


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

43128 said:


> my thoughts on mtd? cheap paper thin sheet metal, tiny aluminum gearboxes, plastic everywhere, mostly all cables that can rust out and break while quality machines have all solid linkages, the fact that they scam peole into thinking there buying the same brand there father bought 30 years ago(troy bilt, cub cadet to name a few) and charging a premium for those names. dont like the way there products are built and dont like them ethically


This machine has decent heavy gauge tin, first thing I noticed. 
Yes the gear box, tiny aluminum, first thought very cheap looking.
Cables for the shoot tilt, and kinda cheap , but works good on this unit.
Certainly not higher quality, but entry level cheaper equipment...


----------



## majorxlr8n (Jan 11, 2017)

Your MTD blower's old engine is most likely a DUAL PTO (crankshaft and camshaft) unit. Before sinking any lettuce into this project, I'd check the PTO count first... Marty


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The blower looks pretty clean ans solid overall.
As suggested prior check the old engine and make sure it is not a dual shaft PTO engine.
If the engine is a single shaft PTO, I'll go ahead with the clone engine and see how things go (I think it'll be fine).


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

This engine in 420 cc from Princess Auto in Canada...


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Okay Guys, bought this "winter clone engine" its a 14 hp, $308.75 USD or $404 cdn, a great price.
I have done some preliminary test fitting, will be fine, for shaft position and height. I will need to drill new mounting holes, no big deal.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like a great fit


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Should work out great.....


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Very nice. Keep us posted on how it works out for you.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

majorxlr8n said:


> Your MTD blower's old engine is most likely a DUAL PTO (crankshaft and camshaft) unit. Before sinking any lettuce into this project, I'd check the PTO count first... Marty


 u got the wrong guy... but good idea of the PTO count as i may have had a twin shaft engine..


----------



## majorxlr8n (Jan 11, 2017)

Marty013 said:


> u got the wrong guy... but good idea of the PTO count as i may have had a twin shaft engine..



wow - I would have bet my paycheck that your 1990ish MTD had a dual PTO! 


should be a nice swap for you - looking great so far.
good luck!
Marty


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Here you go lads, engine installed, some more tweaking, probably will put ona bigger auger belt, as I had to adjust out the tensioner to the limits, and it still spins slightly while not engaged,


----------

